# Gaggia Classic OPV Disassembly - What is this part called?



## jsonfry (Jan 17, 2017)

I've been having some trouble with my Classic where there's limited flow out of the group head but lots out of the OPV. I thought maybe something was in there holding it open so I've taken it apart (I've got a pressure gauge so I can set the pressure correctly again afterwards).

When I unscrewed the adjustment screw all the way out (13 turns, for my own reference when I put it back together...) then took the spring out, there's a little "bolt with a hole in and rubber on the bottom" - I've no idea what this part is actually called. Anyway, the rubber on the bottom is all perished and falling off, does anyone know if am I right in assuming this isn't quite right?

Does anyone know what the name of this part is and where I could buy one? I've tried searching around but not had much luck...

Cheers


----------



## jsonfry (Jan 17, 2017)




----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

jsonfry said:


> View attachment 32130


Might be easier just to get a new OPV assembly.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Was an o ring I think  can't really tell


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

Picture Removed


----------



## jsonfry (Jan 17, 2017)

Thanks for the replies so far. Yeah it'd be easier to replace the whole OPV assembly but it seems like such a waste when it's one tiny part that's broken :/

I've seen it called a "brass plunger with rubber pad" on a PDF someone made comparing different OPVs but that's still not turned up anything on searches. I wonder if perhaps the part I'm after is too particular


----------



## Norvin (Sep 10, 2014)

I would try cutting a replacement disc from a tap washer.


----------

